# The Black Rose



## Timebandit (Oct 13, 2011)

I made 3 pens for Roy(Oklahoman) the other day, and this is one of them. This is the first of the Bock feeds for me to use. This is Black Rose Lucite with a #5 Bock feed and Nib. I am very happy with the way this one turned out, and really like these#5 feeds and nibs. They have a little tab that stops the nib at the perfect spot. With this nib in a Heritance feed the Germany under the Bock is covered up by the section. In the Bock feed the nib sticks out farther, making it look longer and more like a #6 nib in length. This material was hard to photograph. Is black with reds swirls in it.

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For looking

Justin


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice looking stuff. I think the best shot is the bottom one.


----------



## marksman (Oct 13, 2011)

Great lookin work!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice. I really like that bullet shape you have given it.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 13, 2011)

That might just be the favorite of your recent pens for me.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 13, 2011)

Up close and in person I guarantee you all need to be jealous, this is my new desk pen.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

Justin, you've done it again, and thanks for the information about the Bock nib in a Heritance feed. You are finally pushing me into the realm of kitless, and I'll probably go to sleep at night cursing you  <LOL> wondering why it looks so easy coming from you!!!!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice pen. I know i'm jealous Roy got that nice pen.:biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like the bullet shape also. Ken I hope that you get a headache too:wink:
One of these days I hope to improve my pen turning enough to attempt a kit less pen.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Need to buy the tools to do this.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW... I have a new favorite.  Nice job.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 14, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Nice looking stuff. I think the best shot is the bottom one.



Thanks Chuck! Me to!



marksman said:


> Great lookin work!



Thanks Mark!



Ruby pen turning said:


> Very nice. I really like that bullet shape you have given it.



Thanks! Im liking this shape to. This is also the slimmest pen that make to!



Drstrangefart said:


> That might just be the favorite of your recent pens for me.



Very cool! Thanks!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Up close and in person I guarantee you all need to be jealous, this is my new desk pen.



Thanks Roy! I hope it serves you well!



bitshird said:


> Justin, you've done it again, and thanks for the information about the Bock nib in a Heritance feed. You are finally pushing me into the realm of kitless, and I'll probably go to sleep at night cursing you  <LOL> wondering why it looks so easy coming from you!!!!



Thanks Ken! Dont give up! You can do this just the same as me! Im still a Newbee:biggrin:



boxerman said:


> Very nice pen. I know i'm jealous Roy got that nice pen.:biggrin:



Thanks! He wanted it:biggrin:



Woodlvr said:


> I really like the bullet shape also. Ken I hope that you get a headache too:wink:
> One of these days I hope to improve my pen turning enough to attempt a kit less pen.



Thanks! We will see yours soon enough im sure!



nsfr1206 said:


> Beautiful. Need to buy the tools to do this.



Thanks!

There are 3 main tools you will need for this(at least if you use my method) and you might already have all 3.

1) A variable speed wood Lathe(which you probably already have)
2) A woodchuck Penpro(easily attainable)
3)Desire(only you will know if you have this or not)

Other than that a few taps and dies and drill bits and you are good to go.



rizaydog said:


> WOW... I have a new favorite.  Nice job.



Thanks!! Looks like its a lot of peoples favorite!


----------



## wizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Justin, Everytime you make a make a pen that I think is my all time favorite...you go and mess things up by making this beauty:biggrin:. Shame on you:biggrin:. It's gorgeous..I like the extent of the curvature on the front section. I think the pictures are great with the colors showing nicely. Regards, Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 17, 2011)

wizard said:


> Justin, Everytime you make a make a pen that I think is my all time favorite...you go and mess things up by making this beauty:biggrin:. Shame on you:biggrin:. It's gorgeous..I like the extent of the curvature on the front section. I think the pictures are great with the colors showing nicely. Regards, Doc



Thanks Doc!! This was the first one i made with the #5 Bock feed and  nib. The feeds are longer, so i had to extend the front section 1/8" in  front and a little in the back as well. I like the way it turned out. I also like the feed units themselves. They only let the nib be pushed in the perfect amount. You cant screw it up. It also makes them look more like the #6 in length. And this one felt very good in the hands. I hope Roy will use it for many years to come. He is putting it through its paces now:biggrin: And im glad i found you a new favorite, and that the pics came out great. Its hard to tell how others will see them looking at my screen.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 17, 2011)

What do I have to do to get one of those?!?!!


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 17, 2011)

Truly a Craftsman. Beautiful.


----------



## dgscott (Oct 17, 2011)

Incredibly handsome. 
Doug


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 18, 2011)

wizard said:


> Justin, Everytime you make a make a pen that I think is my all time favorite...you go and mess things up by making this beauty:biggrin:. Shame on you:biggrin:. It's gorgeous..I like the extent of the curvature on the front section. I think the pictures are great with the colors showing nicely. Regards, Doc





glycerine said:


> What do I have to do to get one of those?!?!!



HMM!!!....im sure we could figure something out:biggrin:



Jgrden said:


> Truly a Craftsman. Beautiful.



Thanks John!!



dgscott said:


> Incredibly handsome.
> Doug




Thanks Doug!!I really like this one!! To bad i had to give it away!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 18, 2011)

That's smooth.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 20, 2011)

ghostrider said:


> That's smooth.



Thanks David!!


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice work. Very rich looking. Well done.


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 21, 2011)

Justin,
Great shape.  I love this lucite, it is wonderful to work.


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 8, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Very nice work. Very rich looking. Well done.



Thanks!!! I thought so to!! Didnt want to give it away this one:wink:



cnirenberg said:


> Justin,
> Great shape.  I love this lucite, it is wonderful to work.



Thanks!! I love this color of lucite as well. I think it might be my favorite lucite to be honest!


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been saving a black rose blank and wondering what it'll look like. Now I know--beautiful! That is one gorgeous pen!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 9, 2012)

I dont know how I missed this thing.  A lucky recipient there.  Looks amazing in photos, some day maybe I will see one in person.

Phil


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 9, 2012)

Was just wondering what the overall length is?  
And how long the blank needed to be?


Great work getting those red line/swirls to come out in the photo....that is an amazing thing to do!  And the pens shape......I'm not a pointy end guy, but you actually made it look good.





Scott (amazing work) B


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 10, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> I've been saving a black rose blank and wondering what it'll look like. Now I know--beautiful! That is one gorgeous pen!



Thanks!!! You should get to work making a pen from it!! Beautiful material!!



firewhatfire said:


> I dont know how I missed this thing.  A lucky recipient there.  Looks amazing in photos, some day maybe I will see one in person.
> 
> Phil



Thanks Phil!!! He loved it!!!



SDB777 said:


> Was just wondering what the overall length is?
> And how long the blank needed to be?
> 
> 
> ...



Scott,

This pen is right at 6" capped. I believe the blank was around 8.5-9" long total.

The red lines were really had to get to stand out, so i am happy that you can see them as much as you can!!

Thanks again!!


----------

